# Truma Boiler Problems



## georgeirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was reading a post here about another individual with problems and you lot seemed very helpful so I'm asking for some help again.

I am having trouble with a truma boiler in a Hymer 694 I just bought. The previous owner had the van for 2 years and never used the boiler.

When I turn the boiler on I can hear the igniter clicking trying to light. I know there is gas coming to the boiler as I have taken the line off to test it. The vent isn't blocked BUT the red light still comes on after a few seconds.

Now i read in the other post about checking the fuse on the PCD, I have taken the PCD out and the fuse looks ok but should I replace it to test it. If so what amp fuse should i replace it with. BUT would it click if the fuse was gone or is the fuse more related to the safety side of things.

My next option was to take the boiler apart and see if the gas holes in the burner where blocked. Because it hasn't been used for some time I think (not an expert) they could be blocked. Has anyone taken these boilers apart, is it difficult.

Thanks guys for your help, I'm new to this and I want to have everything working before I start enjoying the motor home.

George


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi George, sorry unable to help you out, but I'm pretty sure someone will be along soon who can be of some help to you, anyway hi and welcome to the site.

Regards Tom


----------



## colpot (Mar 13, 2009)

You have taken the Vent cover off the outside of the Van I assume? I only say this because I was showing the New Owners of our Hymer how the boiler worked and I had a similar situation. The red light came on. The handbook said to leave for tem minutes and try again. When I did this the cover blew off into the garden and the boiler lit!


----------



## georgeirl (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah the cover is off. BUT it wasn't the first time i tried it!!

before this i only ever had small campers, vw baywindow and t25 and they had no equipment like this!!

Its all a learning curve!


----------



## andytheplumber (Mar 13, 2009)

Heres my input,my van has a truma combi,gas only,I guess that the sequence is-call for heat,fan runs.aps makes,ign takes place and continues till flame establishes for flame rectifaction.if no flame or no rectifaction pcb locks out.-have you checked polarity?


----------



## jnwferguson (Mar 13, 2009)

*boiler problems*

Hi 
does your boiler not have a pilot light I would think that the pilot is probably blocked this happens when it isnt used remove the pilot and clean out with a piece of wire and wire brush reassemble and test check for leaks


----------



## cipro (Mar 13, 2009)

There is a reset button on the back of the boiler but that should only trip if it has over heated no cost to try,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## andytheplumber (Mar 14, 2009)

you havent told us of the age of your m/h-if its the truma combi technically it doesnt have a pilot


----------



## georgeirl (Mar 16, 2009)

sorrys its a 94 hymer 694, i don't know if it does have a pilot light, is seems to electronically ignite when needed but maybe i'm wrong.

I didn't get must time over the weekend to look at it but hopefully one of you might have some across this before


----------



## Nosha (Mar 26, 2009)

The only Truma problem we had was:- it would light, run for a few mins, then cut out with red light flashing. Hand book said cause is too higher Butane content in your gas supply... Doh! I was trying to run on... yes a blue butane bottle as I had a few half full ones!

Swapped the bottle for a red propane bottle at Calor Gas Poole, and hey presto perfect running boiler... that'll teach me for not reading the manual!! And instead of using up my blue bottles it cost me a Butane pigtail for 30sec's of heating!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi georgegirl,

If you give Ian a ring on Monday, he should be able to help you with some free advice or Glenn our Service Manager.

Regards

Peter


----------



## nomad51 (Apr 5, 2009)

Being a full timer in a 93 Bürstner, I have had this problem every once and then. The only solution that helped in my case: PLENTY of high pressure air blown through the outer grid. The burner must be absolutely dry and dust free. Try it, maybe... Igniting frequently within a few minutes also can dry possible humidity.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi George,     If everything suggested by the guys fails..don't be afraid to contact Truma direct. I have in the past, and they were very helpful.
www.trumauk.com 

Jackie


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Apr 5, 2009)

If the gas flue vents underneath a window there "should/might" be an electric interlock to stop the Truma (or any other gas appliance for that matter) from operating. ie if the window is open the gas wont light and/or will turn off if the window is opened and allowing fumes inside the vehicle. The circuits do fail and I believe they have to fail into the safe mode - no gas.


----------



## nomad51 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Good hint!*



Jacques le foot said:


> ...If everything suggested by the guys fails..don't be afraid to contact Truma direct...



That is really true and a good hint! I did this when my heater didn't work - they would tell me over the phone what to do! Actually, I called their head office in Munich...I can't say if they speak English, I'm fluent in German... Still, here is their phone number: +498946172349 - worth a try.


----------



## bob690 (Apr 6, 2009)

georgeirl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was reading a post here about another individual with problems and you lot seemed very helpful so I'm asking for some help again.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same problem on my boiler 2 years ago, tried everythin as I,m quite practical. Then went to south hereford motorhomes who sell and service hymers(and by the way are an excellent firm to do business with)whilst I was down there. When I told them the problem, they knew it was the circuit board, but they did check everythin else first. Apparently they have a finite lifespan obviously dependant on how much use they get, and they last longer if their not left unused for long periods. At the time it cost me about £150 has been perfect since


----------

